# Ruben King and Shepherd Stickers



## BinomDreher (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,
i know these might be silly questions, i just want to clarify some things for me.
I ordered a set Rubens and shepherd stickers from cubesmith and now i wondered in which way exactly they have to be applied on the cube^^

Rubens:
Lets say i sticker the front face so there is white downside and blue upside. If i now turn the cube "y2" does it have to be just the other way round, meaning blue downside and white upside? 
Is it important how the other faces are stickered related to the front and back face then?

A picture would say so much more than thousand words here - but i can only find pictures of a Rubens King Cube from one side, so i cannot see how the corresponding face would look like ^^

And Shepherd - kinda the same, altough i suppose its just applying the arrow stickers on each face pointing to the same direction or is there a certain orientation scheme to it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't know about Rubens, but Shepard works like this:

Look at this pic:







See how the arrows on the L face are pointing in that direction? The arrows on the OPPOSITE face, will be pointing in the OPPOSITE direction.

All you need to do is sticker three faces exactly how they're stickered in the pic, and then just sticker the rest yourself by making the arrows on the opposite faces point in the opposite direction. Understand?


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhh  right, thanks DAE_JA_VOO. I guess it will be the same principle for the Rubens Cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 27, 2008)

I think the Rubens will be pretty selfexplanetory when you get them. Here's a video just to be helpful


----------



## jonny guitar (Sep 27, 2008)

I screwed up mine when I put them on and had to peel one side off and reapply in the right direction; cubesmith stickers are great quality so it wasn't a problem to carefully perform the task.

Great puzzle! The first time was a challenge and now that I know the couple of little tricks to it it has become one of my most enjoyable puzzles to do.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 28, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm still a bit confused...At first i thought the ruben scheme had to be like this:






but according to the video Emerson posted above ( and also according to the sticker description regarding "perpendicular") it sould be more like this:






So - which one would be correct then? -_-

Edit: sry the images dont show up directly in the post, i dont know why...


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 29, 2008)

*bump* ..still hoping anyone with a Rubens Cube could clarify this-


----------



## Topper4125 (Jun 7, 2009)

I know the thread is kind of old... but I found it when I was looking for the answer to the exact same question... I ordered my stickers to make a Ruben King cube, and had no idea how exactly I should lay down the color scheme... I did however find this link, this looks like it should be helpful:

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/virtualcubes/rubik/dual-color_faces/rubenking_cube_en.html

It has a "Java Cube" set up with a Ruben Design, as well as links to some of the sticker layouts.

I hope this is helpful to anyone else looking for the answer to this question.


----------



## BinomDreher (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Topper, really a good link.
As an addition, the scheme of a shepherds cube:
http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/virtualcubes/rubik/picture_cubes/shepherds_cube_en.html

( see all other cube layouts here: http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/virtualcubes/virtual_rubik_en.html)


----------

